# English Speaking Driving Instructor in Budapest



## rnorris984 (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anybody know a good English speaking driving instructor in Budapest? I have a UK driving licence, although I haven't driven in more than ten years, and am lacking a lot of confidence, but I need/want to drive. 

I can be pretty flexible because I'm self-employed and work from home, but I don't live in Budapest, it's approx a 2 hour commute each way for me (there are apparently no English speaking driving instructors where I am), so it would make much more sense for me to have 'intensive' lessons of 5 hours or so. 

If anybody has any ideas I'd be grateful, I've found a couple of websites but have no idea if they're any good or not. Thanks.


----------

